# PC hängt in Spielen



## spectrumizer (22. April 2012)

Hey,

ich hab seit ein paar Wochen folgende komischen Probleme mit meinem guten Stück hier:


Eine Festplatte und das DVD Laufwerk verschwinden während des Betriebs einfach so aus dem System. Tauchen auch nicht im Gerätemanager oder der Computerverwaltung auf.
Nach einem Neustart bootet das System nicht ordnungsgemäß. Das heißt, dass der SATA Controller entweder das DVD Laufwerk nicht ansprechen kann (er meldet dort "SATA Command failed") oder er zwar alle Geräte (4 Stück) findet, aber dann entweder beim "Loading operating system ..." stehen bleibt oder aber beim Start-Logo von Windows nicht mehr weiter macht. Nach mehrmaligen Neustarts, inkl. PC ausschalten, warten, einschalten, funktionierts dann irgendwann. Trotzdem fliegen aber nach einer Weile eine Festplatte und das DVD Laufwerk wieder aus dem System.
Wenn der PC mehrere Stunden ungenutzt bleibt und sich der Monitor ausgeschaltet hat, reagiert er oft nicht mehr, wenn ich wiederkomme und die Maus bewege / Tasten auf dem Keyboard drücke. Drücke ich Reset oder schalte den PC aus, verhält er sich wie beim darüber liegenden Punkt beschrieben.
In Spielen (zB WoW oder eben in Diablo III) hängt der PC in unregelmäßigen Abständen mehrere Sekunden lang (ca. 15-20 Sek). Die Maus bleibt stehen, das Bild bleibt stehen und der Sound klingt absolut blechern und um gefühlte 99% verlangsamt. Danach flutscht alles wieder, bis das Verhalten nach paar Sekunden bis hin zu paar Minuten wieder auftaucht.
Zwischendurch hat er bei Spielen kleine Aussetzer von 0.5 bis 1 Sekunde, wo der Sound "holpert", "kratzt" oder auch "blechern" klingt.
Jetzt gerade, wo ich diesen Text schreibe, trat dieser Aussetzer eben auf. Maus und alles andere auch ist eingefroren, hat ca. 5 Sekunden gedauert, der PC hat danach ein kleines Festplattengeräusch gemacht und danach gings weiter.
DVD Laufwerk habe ich vorhin mal abgeklemmt. Hat aber nichts geändert. Vor ca. 30min ist auch besagte Festplatte aus dem System verschwunden und der Intel Storage Controller hat sich gemeldet und gemeint, dass "Device on port 3 removed" wurde. Diese besagte Festplatte und das DVD-Laufwerk hängen an getrennten Kabeln (SATA).
Vor einer Weile habe ich auf dieser Festplatte was kopiert. Sobald das Kopieren losging, ging das System absolut in die Knie. Musik (WinAmp) klang wie oben schon erwähnt "blechern" und um gefühlte 99% verlangsamt. Maus hat sich auch extrem langsam bewegt, um einen gefühlten Faktor 10. Wenn ich den Kopiervorgang abgebrochen habe, ging alles wieder normal. Wenn ich den Vorgang wieder gestartet habe, trat das Problem wieder auf. Nach einem Durchlauf von chkdsk (das übrigens keine Fehler gefunden hat) ging es dann aber komischerweise. Ich konnte kopieren, ohne dass das System dadurch beeinflusst wurde.
Da ich eins der ersten Boards mit Sandy-Bridge hab, was damals bekannte potentielle Probleme in sich barg, vermuten wir (Kumpel und ich), dass es möglicherweise damit zu tun haben könnte. Der Verkäufer, von dem ich das Board habe, bietet zwar einen kostenlosen Umtausch- und / oder Reparaturservice an, aber ich kann hier - schon alleine aus Arbeitsgründen - keine 1-2 Wochen auf den PC verzichten. Eine Alternative, die er mir empfohlen hat, wären PCIe SATA Controller Karten, um zu schauen, ob es was mit der Sandy-Bridge und dem damit zusammenhängenden SATA-Controller zu tun hat. Das werde ich noch probieren und mir welche bestellen.

Zu meinem System:


Gigabyte P67A UD3P
Intel Core i7 @ 3.5 GHz
8 GB RAM (laufen auf 1.3GHz, normalerweise schaffen die 1.6GHz, aber aus Stabilitätsgründen mal lieber runtergetaktet)
4 SATA Geräte: Intel SSD 128GB, Maxtor 500GB HDD, Western Digital 1TB HDD, Samsung DVD Brenner
GeForce GTX570 1024MB
Windows 7 Ultimate x64, aktuelle Updates, aktuelles Service Pack.
Temperaturen sind ok. Das ganze System ist von Anfang an mit Wasser gekühlt, davon ist noch genug im AGB und die Temperaturen von CPU, Graka und System liegen unter 25°C.

Storage- und Grafiktreiber wurden schon aktualisiert.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee?


----------



## Weissnet (22. April 2012)

Hört sich irgendwie nach einer Überlastung des Buses an (Express bus) vielleicht bei  den takt runtersetzen. Und schauen ob es stabiler wird?!  MfG


----------



## Xathom (22. April 2012)

Alternativ bei Amazon einen Sata Controller kaufen und wenn der es nicht war wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Also spontan hab ich deine Fehler alle wieder erkannt, vorallem das mit dem Windows Logo und den Hängern zwischendurch.
Auch meine Laufwerke sind zwischendurch immer verschwunden und wurden nicht erkannt.

Bei mir lag es am SATA Kabel.
Hab mir einfach neue gekauft für 5 Euro und Festplatte und DVD Laufwerk neu verkabelt.

Seit dem hatte ich das Problem nie wieder.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. April 2012)

Echt? Einfach nur an den Kabeln? Das wärs ja ...  Aber den Tipp probiere ich gern! Melde mich, wenn ich sie getauscht habe. Müsste eigentlich hier noch welche rumliegen haben.

PS: Hey, 6666. Teuflisch gute Schnapszahl. Du musst einen ausgeben!


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Echt? Einfach nur an den Kabeln? Das wärs ja ...  Aber den Tipp probiere ich gern! Melde mich, wenn ich sie getauscht habe. Müsste eigentlich hier noch welche rumliegen haben.
> 
> PS: Hey, 6666. Teuflisch gute Schnapszahl. Du musst einen ausgeben!



 Alles klar, na dann berichte mal obs funktioniert...

Weiß nicht genau was es bei mir war, aber schätze irgendwelche Wackelkontakte sind bei SATA Kabeln gleich weltbewegend... am besten SATA Kabel mit den Metallverschlüssen benutzen, die halten offenbar irgendwie besser.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. April 2012)

Kabel waren's scheinbar leider nicht.  Oder die, die ich hier in der Verpackung hatte, waren (durch Überlagerung?) auch schon defekt. Bezweifel ich aber. 

Hab die Kabel getauscht, fuhr auch ganz normal und ohne Macken hoch, da hab ich mich schon gefreut, dass er nicht X Anläufe braucht. Aber dann nach 'ner Weile Betrieb flogen wieder die Festplatte und das DVD Laufwerk aus dem System. Und dann beim WoW zocken mit 'nem Kumpel ist er auch wieder festgefroren. Das erste Mal gings noch, da kam er wieder. Aber beim zweiten Mal solange, dass er sich nicht wieder erholt hat (hab ~2min gewartet) und nur noch Reset drücken half. 

Ich werd mir jetzt mal 'nen SATA Controller bestellen und schauen, ob's daran lag.


----------



## Konov (23. April 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kabel waren's scheinbar leider nicht.  Oder die, die ich hier in der Verpackung hatte, waren (durch Überlagerung?) auch schon defekt. Bezweifel ich aber.
> 
> Hab die Kabel getauscht, fuhr auch ganz normal und ohne Macken hoch, da hab ich mich schon gefreut, dass er nicht X Anläufe braucht. Aber dann nach 'ner Weile Betrieb flogen wieder die Festplatte und das DVD Laufwerk aus dem System. Und dann beim WoW zocken mit 'nem Kumpel ist er auch wieder festgefroren. Das erste Mal gings noch, da kam er wieder. Aber beim zweiten Mal solange, dass er sich nicht wieder erholt hat (hab ~2min gewartet) und nur noch Reset drücken half.
> 
> Ich werd mir jetzt mal 'nen SATA Controller bestellen und schauen, ob's daran lag.



Jo, denke wird dann vielleicht eher ein Mainboard Problem sein


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2012)

Scheint wirklich am Controller zu liegen. Hab die beiden anfälligen Geräte nun seit gestern abgezogen und hatte bisher noch keine einzigen Probleme wieder.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2012)

Ja, war wirklich der Controller. Gestern kam mein interner PCIe SATA3 Controller, eingebaut, die beiden verdächtigen Geräte drangehangen, gestartet, Windows die neue HW installieren lassen, reboot und tja ... Der Rechner läuft seither seit gestern durch, ohne Geräteverlust, ohne zu murren oder zu muckern.


----------

